# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Rollbot, toilet paper delivering robot, Procter & Gamble Co., Cincinnati, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Procter & Gamble Co.

Charmin on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Live on stage: Toilet paper robot to the rescue

Jan 6, 2020




> Charmin presents its new Rollbot, designed to deliver toilet paper when you need it.  Featured today at CES 2020.


"Charmin's pooptime robot pal will bring a new toilet paper roll when you need it most"
At CES 2020, the toilet roll maker shows us a vision for the future of bathroom time.

by Katie Collins
January 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

RollBot brings you toilet paper

Jan 9, 2020

----------

